# Subacute and Chronic



## SC08 (Sep 30, 2008)

HOw would you code if something is subacute and chronic pyelonephritis?


----------



## dmaec (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd code subacute and chronic pyelonephritis as:
590.10
590.00

{that's my opinion on the posted matter}


----------



## tennislaurie (Sep 30, 2008)

Normally, an acute condition is coded as primary and then code the chronic condition.  That is based on normal ICD-9 guidelines. addend: I agree with the above codes


----------

